# A Sumo Gets Expanded to 22mm--It's 2mm Wider You Know



## Bongo Boy (Apr 21, 2011)

In the same spirit as customizing your Marshalls so the controls 'go to 11'...

These intense point-n-shoot flash shots really don't do justice to the watch--it actually has a beautiful, glowing smooth finish. But anyway, here are a couple of early peeks at what a Sumo looks like when a 'tard-and-a-toolbox git after it.

I did this scribing thing, which turned out to be just about useless because it relies on the existing lug face--which is so far off from square the scribed line becomes little more than a "oh boy did I f*&k up" line. It turned out to be nowhere near where I needed to end up.




























I consider it very close to finished. The bottom surface of the bezel was honed out on a diamond plate to remove tiny residual burrs from manufacture, and all the clicker detents were cleaned out with a SonicCare toothbrush.  The outside edge of the bezel was also carefully knocked-down with 600 grit, and all micro-scratches removed. In spite of the photo suggesting otherwise, I DID NOT round off any corners on the bezel--all corners are still sharp just as they were when I started. I really needed to get _that_ out in the open.

The lugs now measure 21.5mm on one side and 21.7mm on the other, so it's possible I'll have to open them up a bit more. I sure hope not. If the springs bars fit, then I'm done. Spring bars haven't arrived yet.

There were actually 3 marks in the case from original manufacture, where either a cutter, grinder or polisher was used to make a cut for the lug, and went a tad too far. I've been able to remove almost all of those marks but there's just too much material to hog off to eliminate all of one of them. I actually can see it at all with my naked (and somewhat crappy) eyes.

The bezel now fits down onto the case with barely 0.001" of a gap, now that the bottom surface has been honed smooth. In spite of the photos that make it look like it went thru a meat grinder, the watch actually looks quite a bit better than new, in terms of finish.

More photos, of course, when the spring bars and NATOs get here, and then we'll see how she actually looks.

Here's a shot of the tools--not shown is the dremel that I used to hog off most of the meat. This is a few of the ~200 or so rifflers I inherited from the Old Man--thank god because these babies are about $20 each now.










...and my highly-organized work area:










I didn't clock myself, but all together I think I've got 6 hrs at the bench doing this. One has to go slow to get the inside face of the lugs both flat and square, and you can't really rough-in both lugs at the same time. If you do, you have no square reference surface at all--not that the original lug is much of a reference. I'm pretty damn sure the new lugs are both squarer and flatter than the ones that came from the factory...which will only matter if I make the custom end-links needed for a 22mm bracelet, which I'll only do if I can't further de-glitz the watch. I'm betting I can beat the glamour out of this one pretty good with a proper dial and set of hands. That's Mod 2.


----------



## Rusty427 (Jan 3, 2009)

Interesting thread Bongo.

I look forward to seeing the end result, maybe a bracelet down the track, also some good rubber options available too.

Good on you for having a go, the result looks good, do I sense a tradesman you are?

Regards

Rusty


----------



## jason_recliner (Feb 2, 2009)

Gutsy!


----------



## ky70 (Jun 3, 2009)

Love the idea. The lug width (20mm) AND the lack of solid end link bracelet option that is wider than 20mm after the end links is the ONLY reason I don't own this watch. 

It's the watch I want the most that I just can't get because of the skinny OEM bracelet and the lack of solid end links on the wider after market bracelets. Boy do I wish I could get a Sumo with a proper bracelet.


----------



## photoshooter (Nov 25, 2010)

Outstanding!!


----------



## Kwcsports (Oct 16, 2009)

Well done, looks great!! Keep posting updates as you go along.


----------



## nhoJ (Mar 14, 2008)

Will you have to drill deeper lug holes to keep the spring bars in?


----------



## Bongo Boy (Apr 21, 2011)

Thanks for the kind comments--always a bit of adrenaline starting in on something like this, and plenty of wondering 'did I forget something'.



nhoJ said:


> Will you have to drill deeper lug holes to keep the spring bars in?


No, these are through-holes on this diver...one diameter all the way.

That reminds me of yet another mod I'd like to do, but don't have either the courage nor a plan--and that's to actually shorten the lugs. There's really only one option there, and that's to whack the ends off each lug just enough to remove the existing hole, and no more. And of course that means relocating the holes, and that's the tough part if you don't have a mill handy. The holes have to come in from the outboard side of the lugs, of course, but that surface is high curved. So, I think the way to do that is to spot each hole location with a shallow cut with an end mill, just enough to put a flat at the location. Then change tools to a drill bit and finish the hole. Lot of setup, but you can't do this with your cordless pistol drill and expect not to junk the case.


----------



## photoshooter (Nov 25, 2010)

My mod wish is along the same lines; not shorten the lugs but drill through holes in my watches. I have a ton of groovy tools but sadly none that would be able to do a job like that. I even have solid carbide bits used for knifemaking but none that small. Besides, I have neither the experience or a clue how to drill a hole from the outside to meet the hole already on the inside. I keep thinking some type of right angle dentist drill kind of thingy might do the job but I don't know of such a tool so...


----------



## sharkfin (Dec 3, 2009)

Bravo bongo, balls to mod this is too cool.

I love the Sumo, if I had the tools and skills, I'd be do the same.:-d

I'd love my Sumo to have 22 lugs, shortened, drilled open ends for spring bars.
Then it would be perfect.

I look forward to seeing the pics of your set up when bars come in and hope you make some endlinks for some bracelet set up.

cheers.


----------



## bluloo (Nov 24, 2008)

Nice mod. 
What did you use to grind the lugs out?


----------



## Bongo Boy (Apr 21, 2011)

sharkfin said:


> ...hope you make some endlinks for some bracelet set up.cheers.


My brain is starting to feel more comfy with the prospect--initially it was out of the question, with nothing but insurmountable fabrication obstacles. But now, the brain muscles are getting to be pretty much okay. Finding a piece of scrap stainless that I know for a fact is 316L but is smaller than a 4'x8' plate will be about as time-consuming as the fab itself.

I'd start with a piece of stock about 4" long and work on each end of the piece, contouring until each end was a perfect mate for the watch and drilling the hole in each one as well. After that hard work was done, then each end could be cut off to approximate finished length. At reasonable labor rates, building parts this way would make them far more valuable than the watch itself.

The idea of the dentist's drill isn't bad at all--still not enough clearance though. But here's an idea that could work:










The sketch has to be liberally-interpreted and you have to look at the scale--you gots no room to work. But, there's 3 parts: the drill bit shortened with a Dremel and a cut-off blade, a small pulley (you can fab this out of brass using nothing more than a hand drill and a couple of files), and a thrust bearing (also made of brass) with a metal pin through it to control it.

So, I think what you'd have to do is either press the pulley onto the drill bit, or just drill the hole in the pulley using the drill bit itself, then 'weld' it on using JB Weld--it won't go anywhere after that. The thrust bearing is a block of brass of about any shape, with a blind hole in it also drilled with the drill bit in question. Put a tiny gob of vaseline in the thrust bearing, put it over the end of the drill bit, then slide your drive belt over the whole thing and put it in place. The thrust bearing doesn't touch the pulley, of course--error in the sketch.

The challenges would be: making the thrust bearing so it can be reliably and controllably held and pushed into the hole to be drilled, finding something to use for a drive belt or another way to turn the bit--nothing comes to mind. But, you'd chuck up a larger pulley on an arbor in your hand drill, while competent assistant does the drilling.

In reality, you could turn the drill bit with your fingers and drill those holes in short order with a sharp carbide bit. Stainless cuts like budda with sharp carbide tools.

Hey, it's a concept and I know it could be done--just a matter of it being worth it. Drill Bit City is one place to source small carbide bits.


----------



## Bongo Boy (Apr 21, 2011)

A somewhat better shot showing the inside face of one lug and the general situation:


----------



## photoshooter (Nov 25, 2010)

I like your ideas. Somewhere in there is a solution, I just have to figure out one I can actually do. In the meantime I'll source a few bits.

You're correct though, stainless is a joy to work with. I'm going to check my sources to see if I can find some in the size range you require. I've often purchased bar stock but it was 410 not 316.



Bongo Boy said:


> A somewhat better shot showing the inside face of one lug and the general situation:


Situation seems to be under control :-!

edited to add:

McMaster might have your 316L


----------



## Bongo Boy (Apr 21, 2011)

*What would folks consider to be the dive bracelet to have for this watch*?

I assumed the MM bracelet would be the hot ticket, but I guess some folks don't think it to be all that great. It doesn't have to be a Seiko, I suppose.



bluloo said:


> Nice mod. What did you use to grind the lugs out?


Most of the material came out using this:










This isn't the same wheel--I dressed the actual one I used with a full radius on the edge so it didn't bite in so much. Immediately after finishing the last of the grinding I dropped the whole dremel on the floor and broke the wheel in half.


----------



## Swengen (Nov 25, 2008)

I like where this is going! I have a 22mm Anvil on mine. It was done with the assistance of Harold Ng and some special links to get the job done. It "hangs" over the lugs somewhat, similar to what a Seiko rubber wave strap would. I like it just fine as I'm not very skilled at grinding, milling and drilling.


----------



## UpstandingCitizen (Apr 3, 2008)

You, sir, are completely bat sh*t crazy. lol

I'm not one to tell other people how to spend their money or what to do to their watches, but daaaaaaaaaamn.


----------



## laughinggull (May 8, 2006)

I love this love this love this.

Like others have mentioned I'd own a Sumo if not for the anemic lug width

Love the photo. Thanks for sharing !!


----------



## sharkfin (Dec 3, 2009)

laughinggull said:


> I love this love this love this.
> 
> Like others have mentioned I'd own a Sumo if not for the anemic lug width
> 
> Love the photo. Thanks for sharing !!


So many great watches with 20mm.

You shouldn't let that stop you from enjoying a great watch.

Sumo is one of them. :-!


----------



## Bongo Boy (Apr 21, 2011)

You know, I have to say I didn't find the 20mm thing objectionable to the degree that I wouldn't want the watch--not at all. I guess that's obvious since I bought the watch and really had no idea if it could be opened up or not. But, again, I find it far more out-of-proportion in online photos than I do on the wrist and 'in-person', if you will. I think I just wanted something to do cutting up a perfectly-good watch seemed like a good idea at the time. ;-)

And I don't think the mods are 'bat sh*t crazy' until someone pulls out the micro TIG and tries to turn the timepiece into a combination tire pressure gauge/cork puller. _Then_ we got problems.


----------



## Phreude (Jun 19, 2010)

Beautiful work, and all the more amazing that you did it freehand. You are very talented.



Bongo Boy said:


> You know, I have to say I didn't find the 20mm thing objectionable to the degree that I wouldn't want the watch--not at all. I guess that's obvious since I bought the watch and really had no idea if it could be opened up or not. But, again, I find it far more out-of-proportion in online photos than I do on the wrist and 'in-person', if you will. I think I just wanted something to do cutting up a perfectly-good watch seemed like a good idea at the time. ;-)
> 
> And I don't think the mods are 'bat sh*t crazy' until someone pulls out the micro TIG and tries to turn the timepiece into a combination tire pressure gauge/cork puller. _Then_ we got problems.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

So I'm not getting it... is the project done? Or is there still more work? Needing to see it on something like a 22mm nato... =)


----------



## Bongo Boy (Apr 21, 2011)

timetellinnoob said:


> So I'm not getting it... is the project done? Or is there still more work? Needing to see it on something like a 22mm nato... =)


I put another few hours into finishing the inner faces of each lug to remove all the 'tool' marks, giving me 21.75mm and 21.77mm for current dimensions, each side. The project 12-step plan to watch recovery is:

1) Take delivery of springs bars and NATO straps currently in transit,
2) Install spring bars and selected NATO strap
3) If springs bars won't squeeze in, further expand lugs to accomodate & refinish
4) If spring bars and straps do fit then check for aesthetically-pleasing effect
5) Absorb 1 or 2 cups of coffee while admiring the 'new look'
6) Take photos that match previous, 20mm, NATO shots and do a side-by-side
7) If the gaping chasm between NATO strap and watch case is bothersome, sketch out plan for relocation of spring bar holes and shortening of lugs
8) If gap is acceptable, proceed to 11
9) Execute hole relocation plan
10) If watch survives, repeat steps 5 thru 8
11) Begin a moderately-active search for solid end link material & suitable bracelet
12) Build end links and assemble with new bracelet


----------



## Boone (Aug 29, 2009)

Thanks for detailing as you go. I have a Sumo too and am eager to see your finished product.


----------



## eskerbillion (Jan 26, 2009)

I'm also looking forward to seeing the end product. Thanks for taking the time to post detailed results while working on this mod. 

-Ted


----------



## mitadoc (Oct 2, 2010)

Why don`t you just get some SKX00* with 22mm lug width?Easy,iconic,cheap and real beater...


----------



## photoshooter (Nov 25, 2010)

Bongo Boy said:


> 7)
> If the gaping chasm between NATO strap and watch case is bothersome, sketch out plan for relocation of spring bar holes and shortening of lugs


Should be ok with a nato since the strap goes "under and over" the gap would be filled with glorious nylon


----------



## marin (Feb 21, 2010)

Props, I love the mod & the thinking & the execution!


----------



## UpstandingCitizen (Apr 3, 2008)

mitadoc said:


> Why don`t you just get some SKX00* with 22mm lug width?Easy,iconic,cheap and real beater...


+1.

And after you do beat the crap out of it, you could still sell it for something, whereas the Sumo would likely be relegated to a parts watch.

Like I said earlier, that's just my opinion.


----------



## Bongo Boy (Apr 21, 2011)

mitadoc said:


> Why don`t you just get some SKX00* with 22mm lug width?Easy,iconic,cheap and real beater...


I might not understand your suggestion--but my objective wasn't to have a watch with a 22mm lug width. My objective wasn't even to have a Sumo--but that's what the 6R15 came packaged in and it came on the market at just the right time.

The whole "22mm thing" was nothing more than "hmmm...this would look a little better at 22mm and that shouldn't be too hard to do".

Were you suggesting the purchase of an SKX to get the bracelet?



Phreude said:


> Beautiful work, and all the more amazing that you did it freehand. You are very talented.


Thanks--I truly appreciate the compliment. I think it's going to be subtle, yet effective. Most folks probably wouldn't notice--only a watch geek. ;-) Spring bars arrived and they fit perfectly.


----------



## mitadoc (Oct 2, 2010)

Bongo Boy said:


> I might not understand your suggestion--but my objective wasn't to have a watch with a 22mm lug width. My objective wasn't even to have a Sumo--but that's what the 6R15 came packaged in and it came on the market at just the right time.
> 
> The whole "22mm thing" was nothing more than "hmmm...this would look a little better at 22mm and that shouldn't be too hard to do".
> 
> ...


Sorry for misunderstanding me.I thought you just wanted watch with 22mm lugs ao I proposed that Seiko SKX007/9.I didn`t know that you actually don`t like the lug size of your Sumo.I thought about it many times-I don`t like this width too.I think 20 mm is too small.
So great job you`ve done.I am looking forward your pics .I want to see this Sumo with leather band!


----------



## ky70 (Jun 3, 2009)

Seiko!!!! Look at what you make us do to get the appropriate lug width on your Sumo case.

As Jason Bourne would say, "Look at us. Look at what they make you give"


----------



## Bongo Boy (Apr 21, 2011)

mitadoc said:


> Sorry for misunderstanding me.


No problem at all. I really didn't say too much about why I was doing what I was doing!


mitadoc said:


> I want to see this Sumo with leather band!


Stainless, maybe. Rubber, probably. Nylon, already done. Leather? Not going to happen!


----------



## Bongo Boy (Apr 21, 2011)

*All is revealed, for better or worse...*

A before and after shot that, by itself, would leave me wondering if a change had been made. Yes, that's 20mm at the top and 22mm below. Believe it.










Then we have a few shots with the black NATO...a stunning color combination in my book:










and since I think you've got the basic idea now,


























Finally, we ordered the ACU 'Mil NATO' strap (both straps are Maratac)





































Both straps slide between the lugs with just the slightest pressure--so close a fit that I can indeed feel the difference between the 21.75 and the 21.77mm dimensions, no kidding. Man, did I luck out on that one--couldn't be more to my liking.

*So, the black NATO for more formal wear, dining out, etc., the ACU for combat operations, down at the gun club, grilling the burgers, and so on.*

Conclusion.

Well worth my time; I'm very pleased with the outcome. But...I still feel those spring bars need to move in closer to the case, and actually, they should move in a direction parallel to the topmost inner edge of the lug. Done just right, the portion of the strap that's between the lugs, just outboard of the point where it rolls down over the spring bar and under the case, would be very close to flush with the top of the lugs. The pins should be close enough to the case to cloak about 1/2 of the case thickness, IMO, if not more.

Let's see if I can pull that one off. Enjoy!


----------



## UpstandingCitizen (Apr 3, 2008)

*Re: All is revealed, for better or worse...*

As crazy as I thought (and still think) that this project was, I have to admit that it does confirm one thing; the Sumo looks much more proportionate with 22mm lugs.


----------



## tako_watch (Apr 1, 2010)

*Re: All is revealed, for better or worse...*

I am standing up and clapping my hands right now!!!|>


----------



## ky70 (Jun 3, 2009)

*Re: All is revealed, for better or worse...*

Big improvement!! The lugs now look normal in proportion to the case. If only a proper solid end link bracelet could be sourced to close the deal.


----------



## photoshooter (Nov 25, 2010)

*Re: All is revealed, for better or worse...*

Not too shabby!
This is gonna be a tough act for you to follow. Wanna try for 24mm lugs? ;-):-d

Outstanding job, looks fantastic! |>


----------



## 9 iron (Dec 8, 2009)

I'm a little surprised, but it makes a big difference. Now all we have to do is find a machinist who'll cut and polish cases for a good price!


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

It's just so strange to me that Seiko would be making MM's, Tunas, Sumos, Spork, and yes even Monsters with 20mm lugs. I prefer 22 -- but 20 isn't a deal breaker either (not that I could ever own a MM or a Tuna; maybe a Sumo someday.... _maybe_). 22mm just looks better to me/us.


----------



## Bongo Boy (Apr 21, 2011)

...and yet another shot of this same old watch










Okay looks like a consensus, then--it looks better. We'll leave it up to each individual to decide whether it's a little or a lot. Doesn't matter much, it's somewhat of an irreversible process. As for shooting for 24mm...no thanks, pal! Honestly I think this is a case of more wouldn't be better--I believe it would take on that fashion watch look with a 24mm, and you'd then have this big wide bracelet or strap and relatively narrow and dainty lug ends. For the lug that's left to work with, it's 22 and she ain't got no more. At some angles, they still look massive, due to those large, wide facets. But it's at the ends where I think the eyeball would be displeased.


----------



## hks3sgte (Sep 5, 2009)

So... how much to send you a Sumo and have you do the work?


----------



## Bongo Boy (Apr 21, 2011)

*Bracelet Opinions*



hks3sgte said:


> So... how much to send you a Sumo and have you do the work?


It takes a little courage to start in on your _own_ watch with a grinder. But, it takes big Brass Ones if it's someone _else's_. 

Bracelet: Your Opinions Please

I'm going to have to do the bracelet otherwise I'll always feel I didn't complete the project--so I'm thinking of two options. First is a Super Oyster II type, and the second is the 5-link style such as the 'Super Engineer' screw adjust model at strapcode.

I think I'd prefer the 5-link myself, but other folks have actually seen these combinations that I haven't, so maybe you'll share what you think would be most appropriate. I'm seeking minimum 'glitz', but also not looking for 'super chunk'.


----------



## pupuek (May 12, 2009)

*Re: Bracelet Opinions*

i vote for the engineer! chunky enough yet subdued. very nice work bongo boy! based on the pictures, i would think they are OEM.

i was wondering if you can do this with the citizen orca BN0015? hehehe should be a good project 








borrowed from travis


----------



## Quark (Jul 1, 2010)

*Re: Bracelet Opinions*

Great job Bongo Boy,......The Sumo defenitly needs 22mm straps, it looks more balanced. That is the main reason I haven't bought one yet. But I'm getting closer.

Just recently I got a BM and it comes with 20mm lugs. I put on a 20mm black Nato and it seemed punny and unbalanced. My wrist is somewhere between 7 3/4 and 8 inches so 22 or even 24 looks and feels better. So I had a 22mm Zulu laying around and decided to see if it will "cram" into the 20mm lugs. It did, the strap has an ever so slight pucker at the lugs but pops out to 22 quite nicely, not realy noticable. Its not the extra heavy duty nylon just the regular weight but it works well.

Also I can't take credit for this mod as I read it on one of our blogs on WUS. Don't rememder whos it was, but it works.

I haven't figured out how to add photos here yet but will as soon as I do. If someone can instruct me that would be appreciated.


----------



## Bongo Boy (Apr 21, 2011)

*Re: Bracelet Opinions*



Quark said:


> I haven't figured out how to add photos here yet but will as soon as I do. If someone can instruct me that would be appreciated.


Thanks for the comments and tip, Quark. To post images, they need to be accessible at some web site, then you just need the complete URL. So, for example

*http://i182.photobucket.com/albums/x150/Bongo_Boy/StdZulu.jpg* is the 'fully-qualified' address for one of my photos above, which I have on Photobucket (no asterisks, of course). To have it display, precede the address with '







'. Many sites will automatically add the IMG codes when you select the image for sharing.


----------



## sharkfin (Dec 3, 2009)

hks3sgte said:


> So... how much to send you a Sumo and have you do the work?


send it my way, no guarantees. But I may send you a Sumo that looks like a Ploprof case. :-d

Watch, grinder, and artistic impression. Mwuhahaha. :-d:-d:-d


----------



## photoshooter (Nov 25, 2010)

No wait!
Send the Sumo to me. After I work my magic I'll send it back to you and it will look _exactly_ like a stock SKX007 ;-)


----------



## Bongo Boy (Apr 21, 2011)

"Uh, enclosed please find your watch. Well, no, it's not exactly your Sumo, but it's real, real close. Now, what happened, you see, is that we kinda ran into a little problem. As you know, with any extreme modifications such as the one you requested, there's always some inherent danger of stuff happening sort of unexpectedly and so on. Well, that's what happened here. But, because we value you as a customer and "your big happiness is our wishness", we've provided, _at no additional charge_ a complete equivalent replacement for your Sumo, per our agreement.

We know you'll be very happy with this choice, selected by our experts. Because we hope to minimize any inconvenience, we've included also this handsome rubber strap so you can be using your watch immediately. Also, please to note this watch keeps much better time than the Sumo did, even when it was a single assembly, which unfortunately it no longer is."










"And they're almost identical--see how they have almost the same time?"


----------



## hks3sgte (Sep 5, 2009)

Lol good thing I don't own a Sumo


----------



## Bongo Boy (Apr 21, 2011)

*The Talons get a Nail Trim...*

...and just when you thought the carnage was done. :-d

Four holes drilled in poor Mr Sumo about 0.100" from the stock spring bar holes. Five carbide drill bits later, I have placed 0.043" diameter holes in said Sumo. The gods were either with me or just not watching, as all four ended up about as perfectly placed as I could have dreamed. Not that I didn't measure and mark--but that measuring and marking has jack squat to do with their ending up where they needed to be. 

Then, the craftsman did grindeth each lug, in the manner prescribed for such grinding, until the stock holes did disappeareth entirely.

On rubber, the strap just kisses the case, which is what to my mind means 'perfect'.



















On super thick Zulu/NATO, once the hot cut end is jammed through the space, it's a tight slide to position. Since the new spring bar locations are not only closer to the case but higher (that is, closer to the _front_ of the case), the strap is able to hide the can much more effectively than stock configuration. Also 'perfect', as far as what i was trying to accomplish.

The much thinner, slicker 'Mil NATO' Maratacs slide on through with ease.



















Sapphire and 'clandestine night ops special forces' black date wheel, and I think I have this once beatiful drawer queen ready for some serious action.

Overall lug-to-lug max is now about 1.90" 48.6mm or a tad under, for documentary completeness & satisfaction.


----------



## marin (Feb 21, 2010)

*Re: The Talons get a Nail Trim...*

Very, very nice!

Again a technical question - did you do this on a standard drill press? How did you secure the case?


----------



## photoshooter (Nov 25, 2010)

*Re: The Talons get a Nail Trim...*

Five carbide drill bits? You could have bought another Seiko with that cash 

_Sapphire and 'clandestine night ops special forces' black date wheel, and I think I have this once beatiful drawer queen ready for some serious action._

Sounds like the Ultimate Sumo, can't wait for the unveiling. Not that it isn't a fine piece of work as it stands.
Don't forget to add a cupholder.

I'm impressed. Really, really impressed.
The only thing that would impress me more is if you drilled out the lugs on all my SKX divers...
:-d:-d:-d


----------



## Bongo Boy (Apr 21, 2011)

*Re: The Talons get a Nail Trim...*

The carbide bits are actually only about a buck each...a tad more. I think I bought two sets of 10 each for about $26 from Drill Bit City, my source for micro bits. I think the smallest I ever bought was a set of 0.017" bits. Only one broke while actually drilling, the rest broke while retracting the bit from the work. Again, you wanna do everything freehand, you gonna pay the price.



marin said:


> Very, very nice!
> 
> Again a technical question - did you do this on a standard drill press? How did you secure the case?


Short answer: I held the watch in my left hand, held the Dremel in my right.

Long answer. These drill bits are fragile with a capital 'F'. I started with bits that were only 0.032" diameter and they're carbide. So, the bit has to be started perpendicular to the work surface, and if you look at the area in question, you can see that's no where near parallel to the spring bar. So, I used the age-old technique of starting a pocket then slowly rotating the drill to bring it into position as the pocket deepens. This keeps the bit from wandering across the work. Starting with a much smaller drill than you want to end with covers the fact that there is still a tiny bit of, as they say in Georgia, 'wallerin' of the hole at the start.

The watch was actually held down firmly against a pad, then everything else (hands, elbows, arms) resting against something solid. I left a spring bar in position in the original holes, and used that as my guide, occassionally peeking at drill bit and spring bar in two directions to ensure best alignment. When I finished and dropped two spring bars into the new holes, I measure the overall distance between the spring bars, first at the 9 o'clock ends, then at the 3 o'clock ends. They were off by about 0.001". Lucky, lucky me.


----------



## kv501 (Aug 23, 2010)

*Re: The Talons get a Nail Trim...*

I think I'm in trouble.

I'm sitting at my desk at work, waiting for 4:30 to get here, and I just took the Jubilee off my 007 to visualize how I'm going to drill the holes through.

Thanks a lot. :-d


----------



## Bongo Boy (Apr 21, 2011)

*Re: The Talons get a Nail Trim...*










This one's too big, but otherwise identical to those used in last night's little project. I see no way to git 'er done from _inside_ the lugs, and no liklihood in hell of hitting the existing hole from the outside. You're just going to be a flanged spring bar man, I think.


----------



## photoshooter (Nov 25, 2010)

*Re: The Talons get a Nail Trim...*

Alright c'mon now there has to be a dentist on this forum who will volunteer his little drill-thingy...
If it can drill teeth it can drill lug holes


----------



## bry1975 (Aug 28, 2006)

*Re: The Talons get a Nail Trim...*

Has anyone checked ebay for dentist drill machines they do come up on there!?

Bry


----------



## Kwcsports (Oct 16, 2009)

*Re: The Talons get a Nail Trim...*

Great work, it looks 100 times better.


----------



## kv501 (Aug 23, 2010)

*Re: The Talons get a Nail Trim...*



Bongo Boy said:


> This one's too big, but otherwise identical to those used in last night's little project. I see no way to git 'er done from _inside_ the lugs, and no liklihood in hell of hitting the existing hole from the outside. You're just going to be a flanged spring bar man, I think.


Oh I'm already a flanged bar guy, I just want to be the only one with a drilled 007 

And while I'm usually a daring guy when it comes to attempting stuff like that I don't think I'll be poking holes in the case anytime soon, lol.


----------



## paulie485 (May 18, 2011)

*Re: The Talons get a Nail Trim...*

This is a great thread. Thanks, BB! My comment about the stock Sumo, having lived with one for a while now, is that I don't find the 20 mm. width as objectionable as I do the extra length. If they had just shortened the whole thing up it would have been much better. But I'm livin' with it and lovin' it just the way it is. Don't think I'll be making any changes. That would be sort of like asking the missus to get botox and a tummy tuck. Where does it get you, really?


----------



## robo21 (May 26, 2011)

Very Gutsy work Bongo Boy! Quite a challenge. Nice work so far.


----------



## robo21 (May 26, 2011)

sharkfin said:


> So many great watches with 20mm.
> 
> You shouldn't let that stop you from enjoying a great watch.
> 
> Sumo is one of them. :-!


Wow! Thanks Dave for your lume shot!! It just hit me why I like the Sumo so much - it's the 12 o'clock marker!:-d 
Maybe I'm bat-.... but wow.


----------



## Bongo Boy (Apr 21, 2011)

"Hmmm. I _know_ that hood release is down here somewhere..."


----------



## robo21 (May 26, 2011)

Bongo Boy said:


> "Hmmm. I _know_ that hood release is down here somewhere..."


LOL - Yep... The darnedest thing is that now when I look at the Sumo I'll be thinking of diving without the tanks.


----------



## Hesh (Jun 3, 2010)

It's a Sumo, not a TUNA...


----------



## robo21 (May 26, 2011)




----------



## Bongo Boy (Apr 21, 2011)

As the self-appointed Thread Quality Monitor, I've given the photo above a '9' rating on the 1-to-10 Appropriateness Scale, knocked down one point only because I think the choice of drop-pearl necklace with those earrings is just slightly 'off'.

I'm still trying to figure out if she's just asked

a) "Are you waiting for an 'okay' from your Mommy?", or
b) "Don't you just _love_ the motor sports?"

It's likely I'll have to review the material several more times before I can complete my assessment.


----------



## robo21 (May 26, 2011)

Thank you! That's a huge relief! Here I was worried about that darned necklace/earring combo! Whew... Standing by for your complete _*ass*_essment. ;-)


----------



## Johnny Wishbone (Jun 30, 2011)

robo21 said:


> Thank you! That's a huge relief! Here I was worried about that darned necklace/earring combo! Whew... Standing by for your complete _*ass*_essment. ;-)


Speaking of _ass_essments...
There actually seems to be a guy in the car! Look closely you see a helmet behind the girl on the right side. (and if I'm wrong I'll just imagine I'M in that car ;-) )
I wonder what HIS ass-essment will be 

Fire up that engine, shake that @$$ Let's see a camel jump up and run!


----------



## robo21 (May 26, 2011)

Johnny Wishbone said:


> Speaking of _ass_essments...
> There actually seems to be a guy in the car! Look closely you see a helmet behind the girl on the right side. (and if I'm wrong I'll just imagine I'M in that car ;-) )
> I wonder what HIS ass-essment will be
> 
> Fire up that engine, shake that @$$ Let's see a camel jump up and run!


I totally missed that! Guess I was focused on the camel... Wow, every time I look at the Sumo I am going to see the cameltoe... And every hour on the hour the big hand will be on the the spot.:-d


----------



## marin (Feb 21, 2010)

Is that a Skoda?


----------



## Johnny Wishbone (Jun 30, 2011)

robo21 said:


> I totally missed that! Guess I was focused on the camel... Wow, every time I look at the Sumo I am going to see the cameltoe... And every hour on the hour the big hand will be on the the spot.:-d


I'm glad you reminded me... I must say at this point I had forgotten we were talking about the Sumo watch, oops :-d

Nice touch is that this girl's camel toe is also in blue, just like your Sumo 
Now isn't that nice?! Now every hour you will definitely think of (a certain) camel toe :-!


----------



## robo21 (May 26, 2011)

Johnny Wishbone said:


> I'm glad you reminded me... I must say at this point I had forgotten we were talking about the Sumo watch, oops :-d
> 
> Nice touch is that this girl's camel toe is also in blue, just like your Sumo
> Now isn't that nice?! Now every hour you will definitely think of (a certain) camel toe :-!


"Certain camel toe?" Let's just leave it at think of camel toe, there are many out in the sea... 








For those with the orange Sumo:








And now we had better get back on topic...


----------



## Johnny Wishbone (Jun 30, 2011)

robo21 said:


> "Certain camel toe?" Let's just leave it at think of camel toe, there are many out in the sea...
> View attachment 477125
> 
> 
> ...


You're right!
But you can't leave the topic of camel toes without at least one pic of the absolute queen of the camel toe: CoCo Nicole Austin :-!;-)

Alrighty then, BACK to the Sumos


----------



## robo21 (May 26, 2011)

Gawd! She's hot....


----------

